#  > Technical Interaction >  > Engineering Quotes >  >  Inspirational quotes on engineering by Scott Adams

## jaivinder

What you say about Scott Adams on these words which are really great "Engineers like to solve problems"







  Similar Threads: Engineering quote by Acott Adams Best quotes on engineering Scott Britton - Master Gmail to Be 10x More Productive Inspirational quotes and stories for all Ansys and ADAMS Tutorials

----------

